# New PB Steel for me!!



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Got out with Archman for a few hours today after work. We fished a random location in a Northern part of the state of Ohio. Fish fought hard for a good 10 minutes before he came on shore. Measured in at 31 1/2" and estimated at around 11ish lbs. I was shaking for the next half hour, what a great fish!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

nice job, got to love them hard core hog's


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

congrats pb,thats a hog


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice! Can't wait to get back out Thursday. By the way, will you tell Arch that Ben is better than Brady (lie to him) so he'll get rid of those Steelers avatars! I can't stand to look at them much longer!

Again, NICE fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That was a nice pig you got. We should have taken a picture of the carp you caught, too!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fortunately for us Browns guys the fish he caught today was not picture worthy. That spared us the sight of the Steelers hat he was wearing while fishing!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Great fish Parma.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice fish... what did you get her on?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> very nice fish... what did you get her on?


That fish is definitely a "him"!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Boy, you got some big fingers....

Nice fish, Jeff. Did you get it by the tree?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better check your measuring device because that fish looks nowhere near as big as you say. It probably fought so hard because of that strong current you got it out of. Nice fish! BTW I recognize that spot


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on the PB, man thats one helluva fish!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome fish! Glad to hear the creeks and rivers up there are getting _close_ to being fishable 

Maybe this weekend I'll run up there and waste some time and see if I can get my fly rod broken lol.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome male! Congrats on the PB dude!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Now there will be 1400 people fishing there tomorrow.....Can you please edit out the landmarks and the water. In fact, just edit out everything except the fish..you're ugly

Nice fish and glad to hear that you had a 6 time superbowl champion fan with you!

I've got to get out for steel...maybe this weekend if the rivers don't get blown!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Nice fish and glad to hear that you had a*6 time superbowl champion* fan with you!


I can't hear that too much!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice fish parma!!!!congrads


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice! congrats!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Nice fish! BTW I recognize that spot


I thought you'd manage to spot Morley Ford in the background! Next time I'll crop the pic better!

Thanks guys!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I thought you'd manage to spot Morley Ford in the background! Next time I'll crop the pic better!
> 
> Thanks guys!



Parma,

I can photoshop you into the rocky Mountains or The Amazon, If you are worried about your spot. It will only take 5 minutes.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Here you go. 

As you can see the photo really shows the actual size of the fish.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice job there Matty Ice! Water was real low as you can see!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> very nice fish... what did you get her on?


Jig and Sea monkeys


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Made by request...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I fished that spot today peple! I caught all my fish right behind the sand dunes, to the left of the camels, but not quite to the pyramids. All fish were caught on magic carpets. hahahah.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

We did pretty well drifting Genni Bottles Under a float in 3 FOW. I have heard that those magic carpets work pretty well but I have yet to try them.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Jim-
It was nice to get out to the NILE today! The Egyptian steelhead run is apparently as good as the NEO one! I just hate snagging that DAMN Sphynx!

*In all actuality, Jim and I did get to fish today(secret location) and managed to land 5 fish in about an hour of fishing. (him 2, me 3) In all fairness to him, Jim did miss at least 8 takes due to the learning curve on his new 13 footer.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish PB


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I thought you'd manage to spot Morley Ford in the background! Next time I'll crop the pic better!
> 
> Thanks guys!


The flow is way too fast to be Morely!!!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I caught 3 last nite just b4 dark. Caught them on sand flies.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Made by request...


Man he had to be HOT!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm a little lost here....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Me too.....


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

beautiful fish. cant wait to get to get back to ohio and catch some steel, wait take that back im having to much fun catching redfish and seatrout(and i still need to catch a snook) in tampa to want to come back to cold, snowy, misreable neo


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Archman-

# of times Romeo Crennel and Phil Savage are going to beat you with a HEINZ Ketchup bottle: 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

back to the subject at hand, nice :B PB!


----------

